# wood



## k_marshall (Nov 1, 2007)

Ive been thinking of making some topwater lures for muskie, and bass. Which wood floats the best, or is the best for topwaters?
thanks


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Balsa is the most bouyant wood but is probably not your best bet for musky lures as it is also the least durable. Because it is lighter, it will not cast as far as similarly constructed lures from other woods. I use basswood and it works well for bass lures. It offers a good combo of carvability, strength and bouyancy. I'll let the muskie guys chime in about wood for muskie lures.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Overall, poplar is a good choice for all manner of baits. It is really a semi-hardwood and has plenty of bounce in the water. Its not as lively as cedar, but unlike cedar, it does not require through-wiring.

If I could only choose one type of wood with which to build, it would be poplar.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

I prefer cedar. Occassionally, a screw eye may turn or pull out, but just epoxy them into the lure as a last step and they should hold some pretty nice fish. I like the action of cedar baits.


----------



## k_marshall (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks. I had been using pine because that was the only wood we had, but im now using poplar


----------

